# Fogger fluid reservoir(s)



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has successfully "piggy-backed" a fluid reservoir to increase the volume held and extend the times between fills.

I was thinking a simple siphon system would work with the extra reservoir being higher than the existing stock tank with a hose connecting the two together.

Was just curious if anyone has tried this successfully in the past. My fogger/chiller setup is going to make refills throughout the night pretty difficult. I had thought about this before months ago during construction but never got around to coming up with a solution.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.




***edit***
Ok, after modifying my search terms a little better, I did come up with a few threads of people asking the same question. Unfortunately, none of the threads I've read actually answered the question. Suggestions were offered, but none stated whether they worked successfully or not.

So I'm still going to ask if anyone has extended the fluid capacity successfully.
Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I've wondered this same thing and haven't come across any answers either.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

In theory, the siphon method should work.
If the reservoirs are equal or the addition slightly higher, the fluid levels should try to equalize and draw off both containers.

Unfortunately, I doubt I'll have enough time to test before Halloween so hopefully someone will post up a solution that has worked in the past.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I've knocked that idea around in my brain too, and it seems likely that someone has beta-tested something like it since the cheaper forgers can completely burn out if the run dry. Mine won't burn out, but its hidden behind my bushes where quick refills aren't so easy.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

One thought that comes to mind....

Get about 2 feet of aquarium tubing (or more depending on you needs) and a connector. Pull the weighted screen off the end of the hose from your built-in reservoir. Attach the connector in its place. Connect the new length of hose to the other end of the connector. Now attach the weighted screen to the end of your new hose.

Done. Now just drop the end of your new long hose into the fog juice jug.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Buzz said:


> One thought that comes to mind....
> 
> Get about 2 feet of aquarium tubing (or more depending on you needs) and a connector. Pull the weighted screen off the end of the hose from your built-in reservoir. Attach the connector in its place. Connect the new length of hose to the other end of the connector. Now attach the weighted screen to the end of your new hose.
> 
> Done. Now just drop the end of your new long hose into the fog juice jug.


Oh sure, use logic and reason to come up with a simple solution. Where's the fun in that?  

Its a great suggestion and I might try something similar, but unfortunately I had already tried to put the gallon jug inside but it's just a little too tall. Being lazy I dismissed that idea, but I could either cut the top of the jug down a few inches or find another suitable container.

Something along those lines might work. The fogger is contained inside my chiller so space is an issue, but once the chiller is iced down it is too heavy to move so spillage from an open container won't be a problem.

One question that I'll have to test out would be the strength of the pump. I'm going to use an old El Cheapo 1000W from Party City in this setup so it may not have the power to pull fluid from a greater distance. Worth a shot.

Thanks for the idea.
:cheers:


----------

